# Exterior Door Jamb Finger Joint Separating



## rawdealmonty (Nov 16, 2014)

The jamb at the top of the front door to my house has separated at a finger joint. The result is the door has tilted and is no longer level. It does still lock without issue- just luck I think. However, I'd like to take care of it before it won't close or lock at all. It seems to be worse in the winter, then it drags the front door mat when the door opens.

Has anyone had experience dealing with this? The door is metal with a single vertical window to the right of the entrance. It is 24 years old, but the cost of replacement is considerable compared to fixing the existing door jamb, if possible. Has anyone used a C Clamp to re-align the finger joints? What about an adjustable jack post??


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Door wasn't hung right in all likelihood or the house is moving.

The exterior brickmold separating is not at all uncommon but it is doing it here because the door jamb is moving for some reason.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be removing all that old wooden brick moulding and replace it with PVC. No more painting, rot, splitting.
Sure looks like that gap at the top of the door is a whole lot wider on one side.
Time to check the hinge screws to see if there loose or stripped, often times some's left out the 3" screws that came with the door that go in the empty hole in the hinge or just used all short ones.
Once the hinges are checked the jambs get checked for level, flatness, square and plumb to see what's off.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

The finger joint moving is not the cause of the problem, it is the effect of the problem. Most likely if you were to clamp those back in line it would have no effect at all on the frame or slab. It looks in the pic like the slab is sagging. Is the gap on the latch side top much tighter than the latch side bottom? If so, some 3" screw in the top hinge may be able to suck the frame back over and straighten things out. If not, you are probably looking at resetting or replacing the door due to some settling or shifting since it was installed (may not have been secured properly in the first place). At that rate, replacement would probably be in order if this is a 24 yr old builder grade door.


----------

